# magging a sl30sh



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

diggital dagger has a mag kit for $65...is there a cheaper way to mag this reel?...thanks


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

rattler said:


> diggital dagger has a mag kit for $65...is there a cheaper way to mag this reel?...thanks


If the kit is adjustable it might be worth it however if its not you can do the same thing for a couple dollars. Magnets from Lee Valley Tools and some epoxy.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

yeah i thought about that...the one on DD is the whole side plate...i like this reel and don't want to screw it up...thanks


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Speak to Ryan at Hatteras Jacks - ([email protected]).

He has an adjustable conversion kit for your reel.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I think the mag kit sold by Digital Dagger is the same one sold by Hatteras Jack. If I'm not mistaken, it's the Wheel's Reels kit. 
That Tommy Wheeler guy makes some cool stuff.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*not the same*

The mag kit is not the same as glueing a few magnets to your sideplate. It is much better. The best thing to do is let ryan install it with two mags. There is more to it than just removeing the old plate and screwing it on. you have to cut the pins that hold the shoes ect. It will not screw up a daiwa. If anything it makes it a much better reel.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Does the mag kit ?*

do away with the clicker? I'd love to try the mag kit but not if it means doing away with my clicker.

Thnx


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Surf Cat said:


> do away with the clicker? I'd love to try the mag kit but not if it means doing away with my clicker.
> 
> Thnx


Not only does it not do away with the clicker it turns it into a clicker on steriods...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Not only does it not do away with the clicker it turns it into a clicker on steriods...



Thanks, Dog looks like I'll be looking into having the mod done in the near future


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Aobut the Sl30sh*

I picked one up on ebay, for $30. Guess I got what I paid for. I was looking to get a conv reel that was in so-so condition that I could use to learn on (aside from my new 525 HO Mag) and put through the "jeff test". Plus it would serve as a good back up, etc.

Thing is it dont work too well. I am not about to open it up as I have no idea what goes where etc. The thing may just need some tuning, oil, recalibrating etc. 


Does anyone recommend a place to use for repairs? 

Thx,


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fyremanjef said:


> I picked one up on ebay, for $30. Guess I got what I paid for. I was looking to get a conv reel that was in so-so condition that I could use to learn on (aside from my new 525 HO Mag) and put through the "jeff test". Plus it would serve as a good back up, etc.
> 
> Thing is it dont work too well. I am not about to open it up as I have no idea what goes where etc. The thing may just need some tuning, oil, recalibrating etc.
> 
> ...



Well if you were down here I'd say take it to Bishops. But since the daiwa's are very common just about any tackle shop should be able to work on em.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

n/m


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i bought the reel from HO...i love the thing...just want to tame it easier...surfrat and fishrung...and cdog...thanks...e-mail is soon to be sent...thanks


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

fyremanjef said:


> I picked one up on ebay, for $30. Guess I got what I paid for. I was looking to get a conv reel that was in so-so condition that I could use to learn on (aside from my new 525 HO Mag) and put through the "jeff test". Plus it would serve as a good back up, etc.
> 
> Thing is it dont work too well. I am not about to open it up as I have no idea what goes where etc. The thing may just need some tuning, oil, recalibrating etc.
> 
> ...


Slosh 30 Schematic 

Hope the above link works for you.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

if you buy the kit from dd do not cut the pin.it must be tapped out with a screw driver or something.i definately reccomend the wheels reels kit.im getting way more distance with it than with regular breaks.you can take the mags further away from the spool as the sinker flys so you get more distance than with a do it yourself non adjustable.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*slosh*

Had mine done by Ryan at Hatteras last year. Took him a couple of minutes and I could not be happier...He has done a couple of things for me and they are always done right. Love the slosh..and the clicker will wake the dead!!!!


----------

